# System with dual OS - FreeBSD



## jaymax (Jul 21, 2015)

Currently running OS 10.2. with ufs file system

Having need / desire to rescue an older working disk (and some of the [non-boot] old data on it) from a prior installation. The rescued disk was apparently a boot disk in previous life, as obvious from `gpart show`. On installation and booting, the /dev/* partition names are reassigned and machine relentlessly boots with the unwanted old disk. Of course using all the old non functional settings in the old /etc/fstab file.

What is the best approach to have the system boot with the desired disk.

Thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 21, 2015)

I would strongly suggest removing the disk with the valuable data on it.  Then boot from the new disk, attach the old one with a USB adapter, mount it read-only, and copy the data.

Otherwise, use the BIOS boot menu to choose a disk to boot.  But that still might have problems because I think the installer still does not use labels.  So boot single-user, manually mount the partitions, and edit /etc/fstab to have the correct values.  Then boot.


----------



## teo (Jul 22, 2015)

FreeBSD does not have a system of files ext4 transactional?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 22, 2015)

No, this has nothing to do with ext4, which FreeBSD does not have or use, nor with transaction files.


----------

